# Zhone 6211 DSL modem problem



## mxpereztx (Feb 22, 2008)

I had a Speedstream 5200 DSL modem that was hit by lightning. The ISP replaced it with a Zhone 6211. I have a Netgear wireless router attached to it. There is no problem using a PC attached to the router or any laptop attached. My problem is getting in to the Wireless router from the internet. I use the external IP and the port that I have programmed but no luck. I works from inside the network but not outside. 
Any suggestions? Worked great with the Speedstream so it has to be a Zhone setting. Only setting done by the installer was to set it to PPPoE, user name and password.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The Zhome 6211 is a router as well, and the ports are being blocked internally.

http://www.zhone.com/products/6211/

I'd consider configuring that unit in bridge mode and entering the ISP parameters into your Netgear router for the account.


----------



## mxpereztx (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks johnwill. I will set the Zhone to bridge mode and let the router do the login.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're welcome.


----------

